# Looking Coffee shop owner



## kingjava (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi i want to supply green coffee bean from my country .indonesia.

My coffee bean have a good taste ...i can give you sample .

maybe you can give variety for your coffee shop.im sure my coffee bean will give you more customers to come.

Were also need someone who want to be my agents in uk to delivered our beans.

Pleáese let me know.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi KingJava

We get lots of messages from people wanting to give out samples of their green beans

This is not permitted via the forum, however, I would be happy to assist in pointing you towards some green bean buyers

Please message me


----------



## BrasilCafeImporters (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi Glen,

Can you also help me with a buyers list? Our farm is located in the Machado region, South of Minas Gerais, Brazil. We spot 100% arabica green beans from our office in Miami, Florida USA. We need green coffee bean buyers. I thank you in advance.


----------

